# SC, Chesterfield County - Two Shepherds



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

One male and one female. 18-24 months old. SC Chesterfield County Shelter. Not sure how long they have but I'm checking on that. This is a high kill gassing shelter!


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Forgot one thing on this particular shelter ... They only provide food for their animals if they have food donations handy. This is a really bad county run shelter but I've had a few awesome Shepherds come from here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

raqqasa said:


> Forgot one thing on this particular shelter ... They only provide food for their animals if they have food donations handy. This is a really bad county run shelter but I've had a few awesome Shepherds come from here.


Oh good Lord - just when you think you've heard everything. :help: for the beautiful sad looking pair....
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for these beauties....hoping there is help for them, as well as the other dogs there.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Has anyone spoken to the shelter?


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey,

I'm working on getting a temp test done for both of these guys. As soon as I know the results I'll post them. They were surrendered by their owner, the male is 18 months and the female is 2 years old.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

raqqasa said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm working on getting a temp test done for both of these guys. As soon as I know the results I'll post them. They were surrendered by their owner, the male is 18 months and the female is 2 years old.


Thank you! They are beautiful....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoping for a good outcome for these two beauties


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

THEY are gorgeous!!!!! What a cruel person to do this to a pair of dogs. Diana, PLEASE post when you get a temp test!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to post again. We can't let these two go! I have a gut on these two! Anyone who can assess?????? I called and spoke with Eric he said to call tomorrow and speak with Karen or Jerry about temperament or whether a rescue was even involved??. He said when he approaches the kennel they just wag their tails. Any assessors close????????


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Aw man, they are almost skin and bones. 
Anybody have word on a temp test yet?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

bump- any updates?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I spoke to a lady at the shelter yesterday. They are supposedly going to a rescue in NY (she did not know who). They are supposed to be pulled and vetted tomorrow. I will try to call back and confirm that everything works out. She said they are very sweet dogs.


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Almost afraid to ask, any word? Did they get pulled to NY?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG I just want to cry! They look so unhappy and thin. If I could take them I would I am praying they find a good home and soon!


----------

